# Bluetooth-Geräte könnten sicherer sein



## Newsfeed (30 April 2009)

Bluetooth 3.0 bietet wie schon die Version 2.1 von 2007 deutlich mehr Sicherheit in der drahtlosen Datenübertragung als frühere Varianten dieses Funkstandards. Doch bislang findet selbst Bluetooth 2.1 wenig Unterstützung.

Weiterlesen...


----------

